# How often do you get deja vu?



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

presque vu? [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tip_of_the_tongue ]
Jamais vu? [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamais_vu ]


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Like a LOT.. actually, right before my DP started, I kept on having deja vus non stop while walking on the street, few days later I had a panic attack and got this amazing disorder


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I get all three quite a lot. ~ a few times a day. Random presque vu is the most distracting for me - like I'm forever on the verge of some half forgotten break-through. 42..


----------



## Zebz (Aug 3, 2010)

Jamais vu, not so much. Deja Vu a few times a month. Presque vu...hmm....bout 5-12 times a week?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

All of those alot. I used to get so much deja vu my whole life until dp hit full time. Now its just occasionaly


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to get Deja Vu before DP. But after DP I would get it so often that eventually I got used to it and the feeling that came with it became less and less until now I don't feel it when I get deja vu. Now I just recognize that it is happening.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe all my life i've had it at a normal pace as anybody else. I think much less in my 20's and then like Pos.Thinking said I think I had a bit aproaching DP. Hard to remember.

Since DP/DR I've had Deja Vu may be once a week or 2 weeks. I'm not sure if Premonition is a good word to use here, but sort of Premonitions that things were going to happen. The thought that this or that was going too happen no matter what.

_
Jamais vu: Often described as the opposite of déjà vu, jamais vu involves a sense of eeriness and the observer's impression of seeing the situation for the first time, despite rationally knowing that he or she has been in the situation before.

Jamais vu is more commonly explained as when a person momentarily doesn't recognize a word, person, or place that he/she already knows.[1]_

WOW that is DP/DR right there.. haha. Jamais Vu all the time. I believe I probably don't have too much more Deja Vu, it just seems like when It happens that its REALLY strong at times. Like creepy. But nothing tops Jamais Vu. That is a new term to me and pretty much sums up a lot of what I experience.

Walking to my car and looking at it going "Thats my car". Or like when people would walk by I would say their name in my head, to try to counteract the feeling of Jamais Vuishness. I feel like I experience things for the first time. I believe having a disconnection from things does this. There are things in my life that when they happen or I see them I feel like I should have a lot more connection with them.

Presque Vu: Oh god thats the story of my life. All my life. There have been times that have been worse than others. Obviously now is bad, really bad. But i've had problems with that all my life. I felt like my mind was masochistic and I would forget words or names on-the-spot just to fuck with myself. This could happen even directly after talking about it. So I can talk about something with one person, then 1 minute later I go to repeat the information to somebody else and i've forgotten key nouns... they just disafuckingpear. Brain farts. It gets so bad sometiems i'm like Porky Pig.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Just like before... not too much often. Sometimes once or twice a week.


----------



## lostandfound (Aug 22, 2010)

As a kid, I got deja vu quite frequently (even to the point where I felt like I was getting deja vu OF deja vu - that is, the distinct feeling that I'd had THAT feeling of deja vu before...does that make sense?!) It felt like time travel, like I had predicted events before they happened. Because of the way deja vu effects my perception, it's really hard to say how often I used to get it, but these days it is perhaps once a month or so. (I should add that in terms of DP/DR, I haven't experienced that in over a year I think)

I'm really interested in the connection between deja vu, jamais vu, presque vu and dp/dr. 
I have a theory that all of these conditions are types of ways in which our perception of memory and memory 'storage' get out of sync (even dp/dr, being the most extreme result of not feeling able to recognise things). I would be interested to know others' thoughts on this.

I get jamais vu very often, and didn't know that it had a name until fairly recently. I tried talking to someone about it when I was a teenager and they had no clue what I meant (I think the example I gave was when I was looking at a tap (faucet in US English?) and felt like I'd never seen one before, though I knew that I had)

I think most people get presque vu, hence the existence in most languages of an expression for it - eg 'on the tip of my tongue'. I get this more than once a week, I would say (I think lack of sleep makes it worse)

I've had deja vu, jamais vu and presque vu more times than I can count, (I think) but actually only had full on dp/dr maybe up to ten times in my life. I found out that this condition has a name quite recently and finding this forum has been very comforting, to know that I'm not the only one...I also appreciate how lucky I am to have only had fairly brief episodes of this condition - though they were very extreme experiences.

I hope this post is of help to some of you!


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I used to get deja vu's all the time. With DP, I do not.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to get dejavu a lot, but I haven't gotten it in a while. I'm pretty sure I read it's a form of dissociation, but at the same time I read that it's your brain processing things twice very quickly or something like that...


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

The idea that information slips passed your short term temporary into long term creating the feeling (in real time) that it has happened before makes a lot of sense to me... In terms of DP/DR. When you think about it being hard to follow things and having a hard time with memory. And some of the studies that are out there on DP/DR or effects of drugs (THC) on the brain, I guess it just makes sense to me.

He also talks about parts of the brain registering faster.... so if you think of it as perhaps overstimulation of a prefrontal lobe? perhaps. And he talks about possibility of Temperal lobe seazure.

And also about Deja Vu Qu or something where people live a life of ALWAYS feeling like they have done it before... Living in Deja Vu. Now those would be the people to study! See whats going on in PET scans etc..

Funny thing is I always have to think if i've posted before. I had to think if i've posted this before. Feels like I have, and my bad memory keeps me from remembering exactly what, where, when etc...


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> presque vu? [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tip_of_the_tongue ]
> Jamais vu? [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamais_vu ]


I get deja vu a lot, but I believe in reincarnation and psychic abilities.









I get jamais vu a lot because I have DR, so I pretty much ALWAYS have jamais vu.


----------

